
Daring Fireball: Apple Needs a Nikon - joshwa
http://daringfireball.net/2007/11/apple_needs_a_nikon
======
nirs
He got it wrong; Apple is Nikon of course. Apple needs a Cannon :-)

------
alaskamiller
Apple. Sony. There.

